# starter



## sgraves (Jun 16, 2016)

what is a good starter gun for someone who is looking to buy one


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 16, 2016)

That's an impossible question to answer, really. For one thing, we don't know what experience (if any) you have at shooting, nor do we know your budget, nor how big you are, your hand size, etc.
Best suggestion:
Find a place where you can rent a bunch of guns of different types, and shoot them. A lot. Then decide.


----------



## sgraves (Jun 16, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> That's an impossible question to answer, really. For one thing, we don't know what experience (if any) you have at shooting, nor do we know your budget, nor how big you are, your hand size, etc.
> Best suggestion:
> Find a place where you can rent a bunch of guns of different types, and shoot them. A lot. Then decide.


I have experience firing a weapon but I also don't want to go out a buy some in practical weapon that just looks good


----------



## Buka (Jun 16, 2016)

I don't think you're not ready to own a firearm yet. I mean no offense in saying that. Honest.


----------



## sgraves (Jun 17, 2016)

Buka said:


> I don't think you're not ready to own a firearm yet. I mean no offense in saying that. Honest.


No offense taken but why do you say that


----------



## Buka (Jun 17, 2016)

Just messing with ya to get your attention. 
You're on an internet forum with unknown crazy people. You need to utilize your resources where you are, and be picky about those resources. Guns are everywhere, and just about everyone who has one becomes an opinionated expert ready to preach and pontificate. Kinda like the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch -






Go use your resources, you probably have more than you realize. Take a safety course if you haven't already. Find someone you know that belongs to a gun club and have them sponsor you. Ask any police officers or military guys that you and your family know for some advice about what you should and shouldn't do. Good luck, bro.

And don't shoot your eye out.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 17, 2016)

sgraves said:


> what is a good starter gun for someone who is looking to buy one



For what purpose?  Many guns have inherent advantages and disadvantages.

Some common features:  Concealable.  Light recoil.  Stopping power (against a human).  Ease of use. Resistance to the elements.  Cost.  Accuracy (at various distances).  Durability.  Availability of ammunition.  And even... how attractive the weapon is to some eyes.

I could recommend any number of firearms for a 'beginner', but any recommendations might be completely invalid depending on you and your needs.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 17, 2016)

Guns don't come with training wheels.


----------



## pgsmith (Jun 17, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> Guns don't come with training wheels.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 17, 2016)

pgsmith said:


>


And at the same time, that would be entirely inappropriate for the OP.


----------



## sgraves (Jun 17, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> Guns don't come with training wheels.


yes I know lol


----------



## sgraves (Jun 17, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> For what purpose?  Many guns have inherent advantages and disadvantages.
> 
> Some common features:  Concealable.  Light recoil.  Stopping power (against a human).  Ease of use. Resistance to the elements.  Cost.  Accuracy (at various distances).  Durability.  Availability of ammunition.  And even... how attractive the weapon is to some eyes.
> 
> I could recommend any number of firearms for a 'beginner', but any recommendations might be completely invalid depending on you and your needs.


it wouldn't be for sport purposes it would be for protection


----------



## sgraves (Jun 17, 2016)

Buka said:


> Just messing with ya to get your attention.
> You're on an internet forum with unknown crazy people. You need to utilize your resources where you are, and be picky about those resources. Guns are everywhere, and just about everyone who has one becomes an opinionated expert ready to preach and pontificate. Kinda like the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch -
> 
> 
> ...


I like crazy people they have a tendency of being more fun and honest lol and I think most of the people on here are my seniors in the arts so I get a lot opinions and weigh my options ive already done what you suggested tbh lol


----------



## Tames D (Jun 18, 2016)

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/QUOTE]
Great firearm, but hard to conceal.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jun 20, 2016)

sgraves said:


> it wouldn't be for sport purposes it would be for protection



I'd like to ask for further clarification.  Personal protection is a valid reason but it opens up questions;  Is this strictly for home defense?  Is it for concealed (or open) carry?  I don't know where you live so I can't speak as to whether you can carry concealed or openly.  

What exactly is your level of experience?  What firearms have you fired before?  

What price range are you looking to stay within?

How often do you plan on training with this firearm?

Will you be the only one using the firearm or will there be someone else (wife for example)?

The answer will depend greatly on those factors listed above.


----------



## Juany118 (Jun 21, 2016)

sgraves said:


> it wouldn't be for sport purposes it would be for protection



I assumed as much but the following questions would be relevant.

1. Are you planning concealed carry or open carry?
2. How big are you not only body wise but hand wise?
3. Are you comfortable with or prefer SA only, DA/SA, DA only?
4. Budget for not only pistol but what are you willing to pay ammo wise?
5. Are you planning to use it for home defense as well?  If so do other people live in your home, also do you live in a single home, town/row house or even an apartment (over penetration needs to be a consideration then etc.
6. What is your experience

Why is the above all relevant?  I could suggest a gun outside of your price range, that is two big for not only your hands but also not comfortable in an IWB holster that also could easily put a round through a wall either into your kid's bedroom and/or a neighboring residence that has a recoil you may not be experienced enough to handle so follow up round accuracy would be questionable at best and risked you popping off rounds accidentally for the same reason.


----------



## BLACK (Jul 22, 2016)

Carbine...
These can be carried on the person discreetly in a bag and marksmanship skills are easier to obtain than with a pistol. 
A Keltec KSG would also be a good option because that too can be carried discreetly in a pack. 
I never recommend pistols for first time buyers...normally its a shotgun first then a carbine, 
You can also build an AR pistol which is even more concealable and you don't need the tax stamp that comes with owning an SBR....


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 22, 2016)

BLACK said:


> Carbine...
> These can be carried on the person discreetly in a bag and marksmanship skills are easier to obtain than with a pistol.
> A Keltec KSG would also be a good option because that too can be carried discreetly in a pack.
> I never recommend pistols for first time buyers...normally its a shotgun first then a carbine,
> You can also build an AR pistol which is even more concealable and you don't need the tax stamp that comes with owning an SBR....



Sorry. Have to disagree with one thing.
A Keltec is rarely, if ever, a good option.


----------

